# WANTED: Stock Rooted EP4D Odin that is Deodexed



## RobTheNext (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm wondering if anyone can make an Odin flashable file for the stock EP4D ROM deodexed with root? So far I've seen every variation for EP4D accept that one. I just want my rooted-stock version "depooped" and don't have time to mess around and figure out how to do it myself.


----------



## sammyd253 (Nov 3, 2011)

That's already in the development sub forum, or do you want ALL of the stock apps?

The one I'm referring to is an Odin with cwm, imoseyon's rooted kernel (ep4p), then ep4d ROM debloated.

To the best of my knowledge there are no available rooted ep4d kernels out yet.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

Then that wouldn't be in the developer sub forum. lol. ep4p != ep4D (although close).

Per the op's question, you can always manually deOdex the filesystem yourself using the "xUltimate-v2.3.3" program.


----------



## RobTheNext (Oct 8, 2011)

lane32x said:


> That's already in the development sub forum, or do you want ALL of the stock apps?
> 
> The one I'm referring to is an Odin with cwm, imoseyon's rooted kernel (ep4p), then ep4d ROM debloated.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge there are no available rooted ep4d kernels out yet.


That is what I'm using now, although it is not deodexed so I can't remove the poo colors. lol


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

robcomet1 said:


> That is what I'm using now, although it is not deodexed so I can't remove the poo colors. lol


Actually, you can remove the poop colors on stock odexed, as long as you have root. Its just a little more involved.

To keep it easy, get your phone to the stock ep4d. Then odin the newest CWR, boot into it right away, and then flash the deodexed rom from this thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10567-ep4dstockcwmfull-deodexed-stock-modemupdater-extras/


----------



## RobTheNext (Oct 8, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> Actually, you can remove the poop colors on stock odexed, as long as you have root. Its just a little more involved.
> 
> To keep it easy, get your phone to the stock ep4d. Then odin the newest CWR, boot into it right away, and then flash the deodexed rom from this thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10567-ep4dstockcwmfull-deodexed-stock-modemupdater-extras/


I think I'm going to try the Infinity ROM that was released today. The first one had problems on my phone. Maybe the bugs are out. Thanks for the tips all!


----------

